# Browser Source Volume Controls



## LaCunaThomas (Sep 7, 2018)

Is it currently possible for Browser Sources to have volume controls? If so, that would be awesome.

During my research into this I saw older threads that said that there were limitations in CEF preventing things like this from happening, but I was wondering if anything has changed recently. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Osiris (Sep 7, 2018)

This is not possible unfortunately.


----------



## tospapa91 (Mar 15, 2019)

Osiris said:


> This is not possible unfortunately.


2019 and I'm being optimistic - any update that has made this possible yet?


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 15, 2019)

Funny you should ask, because yes, CEF recently (within the past week) merged some code that allows OBS to capture audio streams. There's already a pull request up for this feature (https://github.com/obsproject/obs-browser/pull/157) but there are some challenges that still need to be overcome first. Rest assured that this is something we have been paying very close attention to.


----------



## GeekGarage (Mar 16, 2019)

as a side question to this, instead of creating a whole new suggestion, does this update support choosing what audio output device we want to use? But the volume thing would be nice


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 18, 2019)

With the PR, the browser source would be routed to OBS itself, like a media source or capture card. Then you could monitor it with whatever device you want to set as your monitor out.


----------



## SimilarSquid (May 18, 2019)

Hope there will be a Update soon that allowowes you to change the Volume and stuff from Browser Sources! I think it would help a lot of people!


----------



## GridMonkey (Jun 12, 2019)

Very much agree, this is one of those things that cause headaches all around, if you use an alert system for tips ect  they route to the same audio device as the game in most use cases of single computer streaming. not being able to separate those two "tracks" can lead to super loud alerts when games are quiet or the opposite if games are loud. Fingers crossed


----------



## Jahchap (Dec 8, 2019)

From version 24.0, you can now do so. Just be sure to check "Control Audio via OBS" in the browser source's properties.


----------

